# This is how to fix a Magnavox 32MF605W/17 LCD



## jeffescortlx (Aug 14, 2009)

The symptom: When the TV is turned on, there is only a quick flash of the back light. Screen remains black, but audio and power LED show that it's powerd up and working.

The problem: This model of TV, and many other china made model's from around the same year (2006-ish) have a common problem of the inverter/ballast board going bad. To be specific, one of the transformers had an open secondary coil. This board is controlled by a OZ964 chip, that has many under/over voltage & open lamp protection features. If any thing does'nt look right, the chip will shut down the inverter board, but the rest of the tv will continue working.

The fix: The easy repair for some one who is'nt set up to solder or does'nt have a meter, would be to replace the entire inverter board. shopjimmy.com has the board for $48.
Or, if you can solder and have a ohm meter, you can find the bad transformer and buy just a replacement transfromer from lcdparts.net for about $22 plus $3 for shipping.
Or, what I did was find a local tv repairman that was willing to sell off some parts. We rummaged through his pile of inverter boards untill we found a board to scavenge a good transformer from. Price was $10.

A good transformer will read about 1.4k ohm on each of the secondary outside coils. The primary inside coils will read about .6 ohms.
The transformer that I used was a 4002P548008. This was not an exact replacment. It only had one primary coil, while the original had 2. But the board just took the two coils and wired them in parallel anyways. So I needed to lift one of the primary leads on the new transformer and add a wire to jumper it to the other side, and cut off the alignment key's so it would fit flush.

The inverter board number is DARFON V144 4H.V1448.271 /A1 model V144-F02
The OEM transformer number is 4006J536011(GP)

(lcaillo or mod, I did'nt know if you want this posted here since it's not necessarily just a Magnavox problem. Go ahead and move it to the magnavox section if you feel it belongs there.)


----------

